# BMW ALPINA B10 4.8 V8 limited edition



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

hello guys

AS you may remember a Bmw coming up on my list well today was the day.
The 997 i did for his son last week is no longer for sale as he has fallen back in love with it now its mint:lol:This has happen to two previous customers now,gone there to detail before sale and after i have finished its no longer for sale:lol:
The good news is this B10 is Open for offers if anyway is interested,hes in no rush to sell so if you are interested pm me for more details.Im you want a quick review see here http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/28900/alpina_b10_v8s.html

on to the car.:thumb:

Its only covered 67k but the lower half took ages to clay there were pieces of tar the size of peas:lol:

Today was not looking good whether wise so started straight away,so no befores guys.

normal procedure 
wash
clay in this case 2.5hrs:wall: wheels also
2xsrp wheels also
2x FK1000p wheels also (still loving the FK)
ag glass polish
leather cleaned and conditioned
tyres ag tyre dressing and seals rubbers ag vinyl and trim
and the rest of the trimmings also seen too.
as normal guys heres the pics.
















































































































































































regards nathan

http:www.imprezatypera.com


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

fantastic work
hmmmmm alpina :argie:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow! That is stunning Nathan! :thumb:

Those wheels look awesome on the 3 series, I've always loved multi-spokes (until it came to cleaning them!).

Looks brand new inside too, top work.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome results on an awesome car! Heads up tho, the mods may not allow your link, if you haven't paid the membership fee which allows you to advertise! So I'd think about removing the link if I were you!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

What a lovely car, great job


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Great job but why not use a tar remover before claying?

Would save you time and wasting so much clay

:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> Great job but why not use a tar remover before claying?
> 
> Would save you time and wasting so much clay
> 
> :thumb:


cheers tar and bug remover is always used before claying:thumb:

Its just uploading the photos takes so long,i dont write that much.
Everything is done with the right products and i dont do things by halfs:thumb:

regards nathan

if any one is interested the car is a 2002.
if the link has upset anyone im sorry its just my hobby site:thumb:


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

martyp said:


> Wow! That is stunning Nathan! :thumb:
> 
> Those wheels look awesome on the 3 series, I've always loved multi-spokes (until it came to cleaning them!).
> 
> Looks brand new inside too, top work.


cheers but the Alpina B10 is a 5 series but the wheels do look great,but dont like cleaning them much:lol:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks stunning mate, great finish on that paint you've got there.

All it needs now are a set of fresh plates, to freshen up the look. Those look a bit worn.


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Looks stunning mate, great finish on that paint you've got there.
> 
> All it needs now are a set of fresh plates, to freshen up the look. Those look a bit worn.


new plates and a wheel refurb are on order.

regards and thanks nathan


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

lockley said:


> new plates and a wheel refurb are on order.
> 
> regards and thanks nathan


Ahhh she'll be perfect then! :thumb:


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Awesome results on an awesome car! Heads up tho, the mods may not allow your link, if you haven't paid the membership fee which allows you to advertise! So I'd think about removing the link if I were you!


how much is the fee,i would like to show my support for all the great info i have gained from the site:detailer:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/payments.php


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolute weapon, thats gorgeous, well done


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Stunning car, bet it makes a great sound.

Would not like to have to pay the fuel bill though.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice car, those exhausts pipes need a polish though !!!


----------



## mattg84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Proper car that! Love it! Top job too matey :car:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Awsome car, and work....:thumb:


----------



## maca535 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Locky

I'm trying to send you a PM ref the car, but it seems I can't unless I have made 10 posts.

If you read this pleas email me at [email protected]

Thanks Paul


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

My absolute favourite colour for an E39. Saw an M5 once with champagne leather, that was really the best colour combo with Estoril Blue.

Great work on the detail as well.

Sometimes I wish my 530i wasn't black.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome love the colour to


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Amazing car and a great job!

I always loved the Alpina models. One thing I always thought was funny though..... The itty bitty rotor behind the massive wheels. LOL. 

I absolutely love the color combo!

Too bad it would be hell to import to NA.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant stuff:thumb:

I like to see the rare stuff.


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys:thumb:

If you have left an email address it has been forwarded to the owner,
Any other questions please email the owner at [email protected].

Thanks nathan

imprezatypera.com


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning :thumb:


----------

